# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  CAT, computer-assisted translation, Smartcat Platform Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Smartcat Platform Inc.

Home page - smartcat.ai/cat-tool

----------


## Airicist

"ABBYY Presents Cloud-Based Translation Automation Platform SmartCAT"

October 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing SmartCAT - professional translation tool

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Fully featured cloud-based CAT platform which is free of charge

----------


## Airicist

How to speed up your work in SmartCAT using machine translation

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> 1. Mechanisms of MT and its types
> 2. Use cases
> 3. Fast MT with SmartCAT
> 4. Setting up MT on a project
> 5. Advantages of pretranslation
> 6. Using MT in translation
> 7. Confidentiality
> Bonus: Attracting more customers

----------

